# --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =--



## bradleyland (Aug 25, 2002)

UPDATE:
Software is out to fix the warm stall issue:
TSB 01-04-04 is a ECM software reflash for 2002 and 2003 model years w/ 2.8L VR6-24V.
ECM Part # New software level
022906032 BL 0012
022906032 BM 0007
022906032 CR 0006
022906032 CS 0006


_Modified by bradleyland at 12:19 PM 6-10-2004_


----------



## ^Doogie (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (bradleyland)*

Well put together Brad. I know from personal experience that you'll get plenty of names







people are STILL emailing me in response to my original post. 
Good luck all.


----------



## bradleyland (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (^Doogie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *^Doogie* »_Well put together Brad. I know from personal experience that you'll get plenty of names







people are STILL emailing me in response to my original post. 
Good luck all.









Thanks bud.

Bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jettix2 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (bradleyland)*

ttt! 
Thank you!


----------



## Jettix2 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (Jettix2)*

Should we:
A) Get this stickied by a Moderator
B) Post this also to the MKIV forum?? (or would that be rude to double post?)
Thanks alot Bradleyland for your effort with this.
Ben


----------



## bradleyland (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (Jettix2)*

Hey, thanks for providing the info. I thought about posting in the MkIV forum, but I'm not sure about the rules regarding double posting. 
This is the reponse I got regarding a sticky:
[email protected] (4:44 PM 3-19-2004): Sorry no. We have specific rules on what we can and can not make sticky. The best that I can offer is to add a link in the FAQ to it.
I'm going to pursue the sticky further though.
Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (bradleyland)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bradleyland* »_Hey, thanks for providing the info. I thought about posting in the MkIV forum, but I'm not sure about the rules regarding double posting. 
This is the reponse I got regarding a sticky:
[email protected] (4:44 PM 3-19-2004): Sorry no. We have specific rules on what we can and can not make sticky. The best that I can offer is to add a link in the FAQ to it.
I'm going to pursue the sticky further though.
Thanks for the feedback guys.

Amazing response...we try to bring an issue to light and this is how we are responded to...why bother with all the hard work? Exactly how much trouble is it for a moderator to make this an important issue? What...are they on a commission basis?


----------



## Faststang70 (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (Integrale)*

Is this just happening to 02-03 Vw's???? Becasue my 2001 does it


----------



## bradleyland (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (Faststang70)*

Hadn't heard anything about a 12v warm start problem, but I'd imagine it's something unrelated. The software for the 12v is completely different than the 12v.


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (bradleyland)*

My '03 24V just stalled about 2 seconds after I turned it on. (The engine was warm already). Is this what is refered to as a warm stall?


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (2800kubik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2800kubik* »_My '03 24V just stalled about 2 seconds after I turned it on. (The engine was warm already). Is this what is refered to as a warm stall?
Yep, call the dealer and they can reflash your ecu.


----------



## ^Doogie (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (NOVAdub)*

good job bradley, I know how frustrating this has been. I'll drink a beer for you guys tonight


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (bradleyland)*

havent had a warm stall in about 6 months


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (hiatussk8rs)*

cause its a winter time occurance for some reason, VF claims they fix the problem lets see if their claims are true. bring on the SNOW!!!


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (2002gtibluvr6)*

i was coming home from LA this weekend and about 3/4 the way home i stopped to go pee and when i tried to start the car up after about 10 min it barely started. it was like almost dying. its been like over a year since i had a warm stall.


_Modified by bakersfield_gti at 1:51 PM 10-4-2004_


----------



## ^Doogie (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (bakersfield_gti)*

Wow dude that was a long time to pee.


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (^Doogie)*

well i got off, took a piss, chilled for a min, then took off.
sorry i forgot the details, didnt know i had to give anyone the play by play.


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (bakersfield_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bakersfield_gti* »_well i got off, took a piss, chilled for a min, then took off.
sorry i forgot the details, didnt know i had to give anyone the play by play. 









Heh heh...sometimes details are good...sometimes they're not.








T.C.


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (collins_tc)*

Someone just had an EIP turbo kit installed in their 24v and stated that one minor issue he was experiencing was the warm stall issue. EIP says it's a minor tweak to fix it....SO WHAT IS THE FIX?


----------



## bakersfield_gti (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (Integrale)*

im wonderin what that is too..


----------



## BORA24VGLI (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (bakersfield_gti)*

this happens to me occasionally also with the VF software...obviously I cannot get mine reflashed by the dealer, so what should I do??


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (BORA24VGLI)*

I've been experiencing some warm-stall issues again lately. Interesting. By the way, where's Bradleyland? Haven't seen him around for a long time...anyone keeping in touch with him?


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (Integrale)*

bradley is dead i ate him for lunch. as for warm stall i havent had any this winter yet.


----------



## jopr175 (May 10, 2004)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (2002gtibluvr6)*

I just did again, supposedly after its been fixed. Going in again Monday.


----------



## Mr.Fudd (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (jopr175)*

can somebody explain what happens when their car warm stalls..please
I had an event the other day went out to start the car it did a few hick ups and then died it was really weird 
btw I have a 2003 24v with 17K miles


----------



## GTIinTHErye (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (Mr.Fudd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Fudd* »_can somebody explain what happens when their car warm stalls..please
I had an event the other day went out to start the car it did a few hick ups and then died it was really weird 
btw I have a 2003 24v with 17K miles

your revs jump up and down from ~300 to 800, and sometimes your revs get low enough for your car to just stall. what you're talking about is the warm stall issue. 
my warm stalls came back earlier last month after almost a year of not stalling, so it probably is a winter/cold weather thing. time to check out the dealership this friday to get the ECU reflashed.


----------



## Mr.Fudd (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (GTIinTHErye)*

Damn that is exactly what hapens but the cars was not warm at all but was cold sat all night...so why is it called warm stall ...yes newb question sorry









should I swing by my local stealership and have them reflash my ECU ???
and what happens if you get it flashed through an aftermarket company are you just SOL ?? 
and at worst what will happen to the car if this continues??? 
now that I think about this it happened last year around this time also


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (Mr.Fudd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Fudd* »_Damn that is exactly what hapens but the cars was not warm at all but was cold sat all night...so why is it called warm stall ...yes newb question sorry









should I swing by my local stealership and have them reflash my ECU ???
and what happens if you get it flashed through an aftermarket company are you just SOL ?? 
and at worst what will happen to the car if this continues??? 
now that I think about this it happened last year around this time also 

It's not that big a deal. I'd rather put up with that than the bullsht the dealership has to spew out to me to try and explain to them the problem...worst customer service I've ever seen.


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (bradleyland)*

Got my car finally reflashed today...will update all after a while to see it has any effects.


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (Integrale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Integrale* »_Got my car finally reflashed today...will update all after a while to see it has any effects.

My car is at the dealer now for this issue. Hopefully they will do the same!
Peace,
Lew


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (Lew_Dog)*

I get stalls immediately after warm starts. The car will idle very rough after startup and usually just stalls out if you do not make it rev around 1500rpm. 
My mods are GIAC chip done middle of last summer, exhaust done shortly after that, and a generic cone filter on the end of my MAF.
This idle problems started after I got home for the holidays, I've never had any problems with the ole girl. I have only had the problem maybe 2 or 3 times.
Any insight... I am going to contact my shop and see if there is a GIAC update


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_

My car is at the dealer now for this issue. Hopefully they will do the same!
Peace,
Lew

Just got reflashed!!! The dealer is letting the car sit out in single digit weather for a few hours, and then will start it to see what happenes.


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (Lew_Dog)*

Got the car back. Does that reflash upgrade anything else other than the warm stall issue?


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_Got the car back. Does that reflash upgrade anything else other than the warm stall issue? 

Probably does..but not sure what. One thing's for sure...it doesn't solve the pinging issue. It may have reduced it alittle because I sense the timing retardation comes on slightly earlier than before.


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (Integrale)*

Cool. The car seemed to have more get up and go in 6th. One more thing..Where do they plug in the Com to do this? I have a nice plastic sounding rattle that seems to be comming from behind the dash cluster now...


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_Cool. The car seemed to have more get up and go in 6th. One more thing..Where do they plug in the Com to do this? I have a nice plastic sounding rattle that seems to be comming from behind the dash cluster now...










Not sure...I thought there's a connector under the steering column or some place like that?


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (Integrale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Integrale* »_
Not sure...I thought there's a connector under the steering column or some place like that?

I called the dealer. You are correct. Nothing needs to be removed. Just plug in the COM under the dash. I did a search for what I was hearing, and I got a few ideas now on what it is and how to fix it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Integrale (Aug 1, 1999)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_
I called the dealer. You are correct. Nothing needs to be removed. Just plug in the COM under the dash. I did a search for what I was hearing, and I got a few ideas now on what it is and how to fix it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Let us know what you find... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (Integrale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Integrale* »_
Let us know what you find... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well, not to stray off this post, but now I can hear the noise now on the passenger side too. Like a high pitch rattle or ticking. It amost sounds like something is spring loaded cause when I hit a big bump it continuously rattles and slowly goes away. When I was at a stop light, I revved the engine and I could hear the noise as well. Just doesn't stop once. Maybe it's in the doors?







I had a Infinity Basslink installed two weeks ago, and the installer used that black plastic "conduit type" tubing to protect the power wire comming from the battery. I thought that was knocking against something under the dash.
Maybe it's just the damn cold here in the MidWest....


----------



## DirtySancheZ666 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey guys, I encounter this problem occasionally, usually after running the car pretty hard in hot weather. My question is does reflashing the ECU work (as far as you know), and is that covered under warranty? If not, how much does it cost?


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (DirtySancheZ666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DirtySancheZ666* »_Hey guys, I encounter this problem occasionally, usually after running the car pretty hard in hot weather. My question is does reflashing the ECU work (as far as you know), and is that covered under warranty? If not, how much does it cost?

As far as I know, yes, it fixes it and it. The cost? Didn't cost me a dime.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_
Well, not to stray off this post, but now I can hear the noise now on the passenger side too. Like a high pitch rattle or ticking. It amost sounds like something is spring loaded cause when I hit a big bump it continuously rattles and slowly goes away. When I was at a stop light, I revved the engine and I could hear the noise as well. Just doesn't stop once. Maybe it's in the doors?







I had a Infinity Basslink installed two weeks ago, and the installer used that black plastic "conduit type" tubing to protect the power wire comming from the battery. I thought that was knocking against something under the dash.
Maybe it's just the damn cold here in the MidWest....

Also sounds like you could have a loose heatshield. Next time your car is in the lift have them checked.


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolWhiteWolfsburg* »_
Also sounds like you could have a loose heatshield. Next time your car is in the lift have them checked.

Thanks for the reply. Where is the heat shield? It's under the car where the exhaust is right? This sounds like it's behind the lowerdash cover and I also hear the same noise on the passenger side too. Maybe behind the door. Maybe it's resonating who knows. The dealer already said that they will look at it when the car goes in for it's 10k maintenance.

_Modified by Lew_Dog at 11:09 AM 1-22-2005_


_Modified by Lew_Dog at 11:10 AM 1-22-2005_


----------



## nico24vr6 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (Lew_Dog)*

is this an issue that warranty covers? or is it like a recall? i have aftermarket parts and i wouldnt want dealerships to void my warranty and not fix my warm stall issues. will there be any conflict?


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (nico24vr6)*

Yeah, it is warrantied. It's not a recall but a Technical Service Bulletin (TSB) is out there from VW. If the dealer can trace the cause of any issues back to your mods, then YES, they can void that part of the warranty.


----------



## nico24vr6 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (Lew_Dog)*

so basically my best bet would be to temporarily swap back in my stock air box and take out my grounding wires then take it in huh... my suspension modifications should not have to be taken out for this kind of service correct?


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (nico24vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nico24vr6* »_so basically my best bet would be to temporarily swap back in my stock air box and take out my grounding wires then take it in huh... my suspension modifications should not have to be taken out for this kind of service correct?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## amarek (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*

i got this problems few times when i got my vr6 24v but it stop when i began to put 94 octane gas into it. Since this time the car just not warm stall, i think it comes from the coilpack


----------



## Tweeked24 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (bradleyland)*

Can you do this with the ross-tech vag-com??? If so, How? or do you need to no crap take it to the dealer? Thanks.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (Tweeked24)*

So I'm having many of the warm stall symptoms. I'm going to the dealer soon, so I'll let you know what they say. I'll bring the TSB info with me...we'll see if the stealership needs it.


----------



## BlackGLI (Aug 2, 2002)

Hey guys,
Thanks for this write up. I showed this to my dealer and they said they would gladly update my ecu. For $90! My car is way out of warantee, should I have to pay for this?
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (orange1218)*

Update...
I called every dealer in the area (3 within 10 miles), none of the "Service Technician Representatives" had any idea what I was talking about







I tried to explain I had the TSB info, still didn't understand. I dumbed it down further and told them it was like having my ECU reflashed. "Oh. That'll be $197"






















Can anyone confirm that a GIAC chip will get rid of this? I've read conflicting arguments.


----------



## melman8r (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_Update...
I called every dealer in the area (3 within 10 miles), none of the "Service Technician Representatives" had any idea what I was talking about







I tried to explain I had the TSB info, still didn't understand. I dumbed it down further and told them it was like having my ECU reflashed. "Oh. That'll be $197"






















Can anyone confirm that a GIAC chip will get rid of this? I've read conflicting arguments. 

I have the GIAC chip, a few years old; it did not get rid of the issue. Maybe there's an upgrade to my GIAC programming?


----------



## jlsgli89-03 (Aug 25, 2003)

so let me get this straight,this is now a tsb from volkswagen,because there have been a few times i have brought this up at vw ,i got this look like they do not know what the hell i'm talking about,and also the kvw 100 window remote,will this flash affect this function


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (jlsgli89-03)*

Hmm, warm-stalled for the first time the other night. I was like "wtf?"
Figure I'll call the dealership and ask them if they can do something about it.


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

might be a stupid question but..
is this problem just.. the car stalls out when you start it? if so.. im having the same problem sometimes.. but it happens from a cold start too.


----------



## VRsixGLI (Oct 23, 2007)

my car has the same problem happened twice the other day??


----------



## branicVW (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (VRsixGLI)*

mine has been doing it for the past 2 years.. sooo freaking annoying. I wish the dealer would just reflash these cars for free since its their crappy programming that caused the issue anyway.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

It happened to me a few days ago, so will give the dealership a call.
Would the dealer reflashing the ECU to fix the warm stall erase the GIAC software ?


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

possibly...unless the warm stall flash only adds to the ecu programing


----------



## bradleyland (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, blast from the past.
If I had a GIAC chip, I'd probably head back to them and ask them about the problem. I'm not sure if VW patches with code deltas. I'd imagine they just do a full reflash, which would wipe out your software.


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_Hmm, warm-stalled for the first time the other night. I was like "wtf?"
Figure I'll call the dealership and ask them if they can do something about it.









Same thing here. In ~6 years of owning this car, it never once stalled ever until about two weeks ago, in exactly the same way as everyone else has mentioned. I had been driving around all day, ran into a place for about 20 minutes, and it stalled right after I started it. Then it did it again last week.
I'm afraid the dealership is going to make me pay a lot for the fix as well. Why couldn't this crap have happened while it was under warranty?


----------



## Houston24V (Jun 24, 2007)

*same*

Yeah so mine did yesterday. Called some dealerships they are all saying 130-200 dollars to fix this problem. I just worry about it doing the same thing or if something else will go wrong by doing this. Everytime I fix one thing something else goes wrong, guess thats me being to aggressive on a car.. I also installed a cold air intake thats when it happened 3 times in 1 day. Its a carbonio CAI with an oiled air filter, should use cotton filter no oil. This is another thing I have heard can cause a problem like this, apparently it will foul out the MAF off. I am going to take my car in next week should i put the stock air box back on? Did the cold air mess everything up? The warranty is over so I don't have to worry about that part. I'll keep you informed of what happens. Any suggestions thanks in advance!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6boi65 (Jan 29, 2004)

I posted a new thread before I realized this one was around, so here's a copy/paste
So I took the car to the dealer this past Friday to have the warm stall issue looked at and addressed. I'm out of warranty by time but not mileage, so I had to pay an hour of labor (fine). But the problem lies in them not being able to fix it. 
They flashed ver. 6 of the ECU into the car (from what I know, thats the latest). Then drove it around for a while to get it dialed in. But as soon as I cranked it up to leave, it did it again. Quit Saturday, but returned Sunday, and it's been doing it even since. Is anyone STILL having issues after the new software/what did you do?
The car isn't GIAC chipped yet. That will happen soon, just havent had the time... 



_Modified by VR6boi65 at 11:56 AM 3-17-2008_


----------



## IceColdJones (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (VR6boi65)*

I have an APR Tuned program and it happens every now and then when my car sits outside in the blazing heat during the day but it never happens in the morning when I go to work or at night when I drive around. I'm afraid if I go to the dealer that the reflash will erase my program...


----------



## Herbal-T (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (bradleyland)*

Does anyone have a copy of the TSB? I have been having this problem (mostly when its really cold or when it's wet out for some reason) and I described it to the service guy at the vw dealer, but he didn't know what it was. Does the TSB say specifically what the problem is?
The VW service guy basically hooked up the computer and charged me $38 to say it didn't throw any error codes. I said i could have told him that much and he said if it kept happening or if anything changed, to bring it back and if they found it and it was covered under CPO warranty, i'd get my money back.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (bradleyland)*



bradleyland said:


> UPDATE:
> Software is out to fix the warm stall issue:
> *TSB 01-04-04 * is a ECM software reflash for 2002 and 2003 model years w/ 2.8L VR6-24V.
> ECM Part # New software level
> ...


----------



## Herbal-T (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (bradleyland)*

I took my car to the dealer and they said the tsb 01-04-04 showed up as being outdated and they couldn't find a link to the new description or something. Anyone know if there's a new #? Is anyone able to look up vw tsbs?


_Modified by Herbal-T at 9:49 AM 9-6-2008_


----------



## elmuffler (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (Herbal-T)*

so im guessing this problem wont be a free service cuz my car just statred doing it


----------



## camvette (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (bradleyland)*

search is not working for me so pardon if i rehash old crap
my gli will fire then die (warm stall) then on the second attempt it will start and exhibit a fluctuating idle. not sure if anyone else has noticed this but it doesnt happen if the AC is OFF. if i get a warm stall and turn off the ac, the next attempt the car is fine. i'm going to ask my dealership about that tsb and my vehicle


----------



## toscar (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: --= WARM STALL WEBSITE COMPLETE =-- (bradleyland)*

and would you give this info to the dealership?


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Yes you would give it to the dealership, but they will only fix it for free if you are under warranty. Several people who have tried recently said that this particular TSB has been dropped from the computers the dealers have no clue about the software update anymore. Good luck!


----------



## killerVduB (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah all the dealers near me said the tsb was dropped and have no clue about any update for the vr


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (killerVduB)*

Thanks for the info, anything we can do with vag to fix this?


----------



## Ronan978 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (coatofarms)*

how much is the dealer charging if they can do it?


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

An hour of work (it takes them 10 minutes to flash but that's the minimum.).


----------



## Zuber Speed (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (apstguy)*

Mine only does it occasionaly in the winter. Not once in the summer


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (Zuber Speed)*

So I never really found a clear answer in this thread. Will getting my ECU reflashed from the dealer fix this? I heard GIAC has updated software for the warm stall issue, will JUST getting chipped with the latest GIAC fix this, or will I have to get both flashes? I'm confused.
I just want to get chipped and don't want warm stalling anymore.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (dckeener)*

The answer is in there and in the DIY/FAQ at the top of the page (see common problems). You can get your car flashed from the dealer with updated software to cure warm stall. However, it is not free (they will charge you) and it appears the TSB has expired meaning you might have problems getting it done by them.
*All* chips (flashes) now incorporate the new software to fix warm stall.
*Getting flashed from the dealer will erase any aftermarket chip (flash) installed!* You get one or the other. NOT BOTH.


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (apstguy)*

Thanks that's all I wanted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was hoping I could get chipped and have that fix warm stall, and it looks like it will.


----------



## Dub_Theory (Mar 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zuber Speed* »_Mine only does it occasionaly in the winter. Not once in the summer


x2.
Only on warmish days in the winter. I can usually predict when it will happen. I'm thinking it has to do with the temperature change and winter blend fuel.


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Dub_Theory)*

Mine happened for the first time about 2 weeks ago an a winter day that got up to mid 50's in the afternoon. Hasn't happened since.


----------



## my02VR6 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dckeener)*

I've been having this issue for as long as I can remember, I've had my 02.5 since Dec 04. I can tell when it's about to die and I just rev it up quick, problem solved(temporarily).
Besides, it sounds good with my 2.5" TT exhaust, and I like the looks I get from people and I know they're thinking, "That came from a Volkswagen?"








I am getting my engine rebuilt right now, and will be getting flashed, not sure which program yet. Glad to hear that it will be fixed, though.



_Modified by my02VR6 at 4:30 AM 2-2-2010_


----------



## ballski (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (my02VR6)*

I just got Revo and it's still happening


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ballski00)*

I have revo, and the car doesn't quite stall, it just chugs at a very low rpm. 
I made a post about it but no one really had any ideas.


----------



## ChinaTownCBC (May 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (koko5869)*

I have the APR flash. It didn't fix the warm stall issue for my car.


----------



## killerVduB (Nov 28, 2008)

I have Unitronic, and I dont warmstall anymore BUT the car chugs for like 5 seconds then goes to normal. I dont think its a software problem :/
edit:: I mean it chugs when it used to warmstall. Meaning it doesnt ALWAYS happen.


_Modified by killerVduB at 10:12 AM 4-15-2010_


----------



## owenjp (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ballski00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ballski00* »_I just got Revo and it's still happening









X2


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

I have had mine flashed from the dealer and then received the Uni 1+ and everything is fine. No problems at all.


----------



## Erod (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: (2003gtivr62.8liter)*

Any new info on this? Mine does it pretty frequently and its pretty damn irritating, runs great otherwise. I don't want to get a new ECU if its not going to fix it for sure. Help!


----------



## Cpt.Lane (Feb 3, 2004)

Does anybody know of a place to get my ECU flashed in the Boston area? My car started doing this recently. Are they all the same? GIAC, Revo, etc... 
Also does anybody have the 4 bar fuel pressure regulator installed, and does that help with the problem? 

Thoughts?


----------



## Van G (Jan 6, 2006)

Need to flash mine and Toronto dealers don't have the TSB in their systems anymore. Any suggestions? Anyone working at GTA dealer or shop that has this please PM.

Van G - 03 Jetta GLI


----------



## R32 Lego (Oct 7, 2010)

i am not sure if what i am having is warm stall or not. but when i am driving my 2003 jetta Gli with the A/C on and down shifting or just starting to slow down it stall out . its only happened a few time and every time it has happened . i have been driving with the A/C on. the car dose not stall when at idle and the A/C is on. no light come on in the dash indicating there is a problem trying to figure it out need help . any thoughts on with it could be ?


----------



## NothingYet (Nov 7, 2002)

By now, if people are still looking at this thread, they should also check problems with Fuel Pump Relay and Crankshaft Position Sensor.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9X56N-wsAw


----------



## hamyscj (May 7, 2015)

You're video is of a 12v. Are the same symptoms also for the 24v?


----------

